# Eure Liebingssongtexte ;-)



## TerrorTomato (24. August 2011)

Moinsen,

Ich wollte hier mal sammeln was so eure Lieblingssongtexte sind? welche gefallen gut?  Entweder auf Englisch oder als Übersetzung posten...

Mein Favorit ist von Linkin Park: Hands Held high


Spoiler



*Deutsch*


Spoiler



Stell mein Mikro lauter, ich habe was zu erzählen 
Leichtgewichte treten beiseite, wenn wir reinkommen 
Fühl in deiner Brust, wie die Silben sich entfalten 
Menschen auf den Straßen bekommen Panik und fangen an zu rennen 
Wörter auf losen Laken wie Flügel beenden es ganz 
Ich springe in mein Gedächtnis, rufe den Reim, den ich ablade 
Heile die Blindheit, ich verspreche, die Sonne hereinzulassen 
Krank von den dunklen Wegen marschieren wir zu den Trommeln 
Springen, wenn sie uns sagen, dass sie uns springen sehen wollen 
Scheiß drauf, ich will Fäuste fliegen sehen 
Zähl es auf, hol zurück, was dir gehört 
Sag etwas, von dem du weißt, dass sie dich dafür angreifen 
Weil ich es satt habe, so behandelt zu werden wie vorher 
Als wäre es dumm, für das zu stehen, für das ich stehe 
Als wäre dieser Krieg wirklich nur eine andere Art Krieg 
Als würde er nicht die Reichen und unbekümmerten Armen versorgen 
Als würden sie dich verstehen, im hinteren Teil ihres Jets 
Wenn du kein Benzin in deinen Tank füllen kannst 
Lachen diese Arschlöcher auf ihrem Weg zur Bank und kassieren ihre Rechnung 
Sie bitten dich, Leidenschaft und etwas Respekt zu haben 
Gegenüber einem Anführer, der offensichtlich total nervös ist 
Stotternd und murmelnd für nächtliche Nachrichten, die wiederholt werden müssen 
Und der Rest der Welt sieht am Ende des Tages zu 
Im Wohnzimmer, lachend „Was hat er gesagt?“
  Amen 
Amen 
Amen 
Amen 
Amen
  Von meinem Wohnzimmer aus sehe ich zu, ich lache nicht 
Weil ich weiß, was passieren kann, wenn es sich anspannt 
Die Welt ist kalt, die dreisten Männer handeln 
Sie müssen reagieren um nicht zerfetzt zu werden 
Mit 10 Jahren ist es etwas zu sehen 
Wie ein anderes Kind in meinem Alter unter einem Jeep betäubt wird 
Es wird mitgenommen, prallt auf und wird später unter einem Baum gefunden 
Ich frage mich, ob er dachte, der nächste könnte ich sein 
Siehst du die Soldaten, die heute da draußen sind? 
Sie wischen sich den Staub von ihren Schusswesten.  
Ist das nicht Ironie, in Zeiten wie diesen hättest du gebetet 
Aber eine Bombe hat die Moschee gestern in die Luft gejagt 
Es gibt Bomben in den Bussen, Fahrrädern und auf den Straßen 
In deinem Markt, deinen Läden und deinen Kleidern 
Mein Papa hat große Angst, ich weiß 
Aber er ist stolz genug, um sie nicht zu zeigen 
Mein Bruder hatte ein Buch, das er mit Stolz halten würde 
Ein kleiner roter Einband mit einem gebrochenen Buchrücken 
Er hat eine Notiz hineingeschrieben 
„Wenn die Reichen Krieg führen, sind es die Armen, die sterben“ 
Währenddessen spricht der Anführer einfach weiter 
Stotternd und murmelnd für nächtliche Nachrichten, die wiederholt werden müssen 
Und der Rest der Welt sieht am Ende des Tages zu 
Im Wohnzimmer, beide erschrocken und wütend „Was hat er gesagt?“
  Amen 
Amen 
Amen 
Amen 
Amen
*(6x)* 
Mit hoch erhobenen Händen in den Himmel, der so blau ist 
öffnet sich der Ozean um dich zu verschlucken


*Orginal (Englisch)*


Spoiler



Turn my mic up louder, I got to say something 
Light weights steppin' aside when we come in 
Feel it in your chest, the syllables get pumping 
People on the street then panic and start running 
Words on loose leaf sheet, complete coming 
I jump in my mind, I summon the rhyme I'm dumping 
Healing the blind, I promise to let the sun in 
Sick of the dark ways we march to the drumming 
Jump when they tell us that they wanna see jumping 
**** that, I wanna see some fists pumping 
Risk something, take back what's yours 
Say something that you know they might attack you for 
'Cause I'm sick of being treated like I had before 
Like it's stupid standing for what I'm standing for 
Like this war's really just a different brand of war 
Like it doesn't cater to rich and abandon poor 
Like they understand you, in the back of their jet 
When you can't put gas in your tank, these fuckers 
Are laughing their way to the bank, and cashing their check 
Asking you to have the passion and have some respect 
For a leader so nervous in an obvious way 
Stuttering and mumbling for nightly news to replay 
And the rest of the world watching at the end of the day 
In the living room, laughing like, "What did he say?"
  Amen 
Amen 
Amen 
Amen 
Amen
  In my living room watching it, I am not laughing 
'Cause when it gets tense, I know what might happen 
The world is cold, the bold men take action 
Have to react or get blown into fractions 
At 10 years old, it's something to see 
Another kid my age drugged under a Jeep 
Taken and bound and found later under a tree 
I wonder if he had thought the next one could be me 
Do you see the soldiers that are out today? 
They brush the dust from bulletproof vests away 
It's ironic, at times like this you'd pray 
But a bomb blew the mosque up yesterday 
There's bombs on the buses, bikes, roads 
Inside your market, your shops, and your clothes 
My dad, he's got a lot of fear, I know 
But enough pride inside not to let that show 
My brother had a book he would hold with pride 
A little red cover with a broken spine on the back 
He hand-wrote a quote inside, 
"When the rich wage war, it's the poor who die" 
Meanwhile, the leader just talks away 
Stuttering and mumbling for nightly news to replay 
The rest of the world watching at the end of the day 
Both scared and angry, like "What did he say?"
  Amen 
Amen 
Amen 
Amen 
Amen
*[6x]* 
With hands held high into the sky so blue, 
As the ocean opens up to swallow you


----------



## rabe08 (24. August 2011)

Sehr gemein aber gut:

Interpol, No I In A Threesome:


Spoiler



Original



Spoiler



Through the storms and the light
 Babe, you've stood by my side
 And life is wine
 But there are days in this life
 When you see the teeth marks of time
 Two lovers divide
 Sound meets sound, babe
 The echoes they sorround
 And know that we need is one thing
 Now what is there to allow?
 Babe, it's time we give something new a try
 Oh, alone we may fight
 So, just let us be three
 And baby tonight
 I see your lips are on fire
 And life is wine
 Now the windows are open the moon is so bright
 There's no one can tell us what love brings, you and I
 Sound meets sound, babe
 Her echoes they surround
 And know that we need is one thing
 Now what is there to allow
 Babe, it's time we give something new a try
 Oh, alone we may fight
 So just let us be three, tonight
 Through the storms and the light
 Baby, you've stood by my side
 And life is wine
 You feel the sweet breath of time
 It's whispering, its truth not mine
 There's no I in threesome
 And I am all for it
 Babe, it's time we give something new a try
 Oh, alone we may fight
 And feathers bend like trees in the moonlight
 Babe, it's time we give something new a try
 Oh, alone we may fight
 So just let us be three tonight



oder The National, Fake Empire:


Spoiler



Original



Spoiler



Stay out super late tonight picking apples, making pies
Put a little something in our lemonade and take it with us
We're half awake in a fake empire
We're half awake in a fake empire

Tiptoe through our shiny city with our diamond slippers on
Do our gay ballet on ice, bluebirds on our shoulders
We're half awake in a fake empire
We're half awake in a fake empire

Turn the light out say goodnight, no thinking for a little while
Let's not try to figure out everything at once
It's hard to keep track of you falling through the sky
We're half awake in a fake empire

We're half awake in a fake empire



Und wer sehr komplexe Texte mag:

The Arcade Fire, No Cars go


Spoiler



Original



Spoiler



We know a place where no planes go
 We know a place where no ships go

 (Hey!) No cars go
 (Hey!) No cars go
 Where we know

 We know a place no space ships go
 We know a place where no subs go

 (Hey!) No cars go
 (Hey!) No cars go
 Where we know

 (Hey!)
 (Hey!)
 (No go!)

 (Hey!) Us kids know
 (Hey!) No cars go
 Where we know

 Between the click of the light and the start of the dream [4x]


----------



## MasterFreak (27. August 2011)

Linkin Park -In the End


----------



## TBF_Avenger (27. August 2011)

Ganz klar, "Stairway to Heaven" von Led Zeppelin


Spoiler



Englisch:


Spoiler



There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold
And she's buying a stairway to heaven
When she gets there she knows, if the stores are all closed
With a word she can get what she came for
Ooh, ooh, and she's buying a stairway to heaven

There's a sign on the wall but she wants to be sure
'Cause you know sometimes words have two meanings
In a tree by the brook, there's a songbird who sings
Sometimes all of our thoughts are misleading
Ooh, it makes me wonder
Ooh, it makes me wonder

There's a feeling I get when I look to the west
And my spirit is crying for leaving
In my thoughts I have seen rings of smoke through the trees
And the voices of those who stand looking
and it makes me wonder
really  makes me wonder

And it's whispered that soon if we all call the tune
Then the piper will lead us to reason
And a new day will dawn for those who stand long
And the forest will echo with laughter

If there's a bustle in your hedgerow, don't be alarmed now,
It's just a spring clean from the May Queen
Yes, there are two paths you can go by, but in the long run
There's still time to change the road you're on
Ooh, it makes me wonder
Ooh, Ooh, it makes me wonder

Your head is humming and it won't go, in case you don't know
The piper's calling you to join him
Dear lady, can't you hear the wind blow, and did you know
Your stairway lies on the whispering wind

And as we wind on down the road
Our shadows taller than our soul
There walks a lady we all know
Who shines white light and wants to show
How everything still turns to gold
And if you listen very hard
The tune will come to you at last
When all is one and one is all, yeah
To be a rock and not to roll.

And she's buying the stairway to heaven



Deutsch:


Spoiler



Da ist eine Frau, die sich sicher ist, alles was glänzt, ist auch aus Gold,
und sie kauft sich eine Leiter in den Himmel.
Wenn  sie oben ankommt weiß sie, dass sie mit einem Wort alles bekommen kann,  was sie möchte, auch wenn die Läden geschlossen sind.
Oh, und sie kauft sich eine Leiter in den Himmel.
Da  ist ein Zeichen an der Wand, aber sie möchte sich wirklich sicher sein,  denn wie du weißt, haben Wörter manchmal zwei Bedeutungen.
In einem Baum am Bach singt ein Singvogel, manchmal sind all unsere Gedanken böse Vorahnungen.
Oh, es verwundert mich, es verwundert mich.
Wenn ich nach Westen blicke, bekomme ich so ein Gefühl in mir, und mein Geist schreit danach, weg zu laufen.
In meinen Gedanken sah ich Rauch über den Bäumen aufsteigen, und hörte die Stimmen derer, die blieben und alles mitansahen.
Und es verwundert mich, ja, es verwundert mich wirklich.
Und sie flüsterten, dass bald, wenn wir uns einigen, dann wird der Pfeifer uns zu Vernunft führen,
und ein neuer Tag wird anbrechen für jene, die ausgeharrt haben, und das Gelächter wird von den Wäldern widerhallen.
Wenn ein reges Treiben deine Hecke erfüllt, sei nicht verunsichert, es ist nur eine Quelle für die Maienkönigin. 
Es gibt zwei Wege, die du gehen kannst, aber auf lange Zeit hast du immer noch Gelegenheit, die Straße zu wechseln.
Und es verwundert mich.
Dein Kopf summt und das wird nicht aufhören,
für den Fall, nicht weiter zu wissen, wird der Pfeifer dich aufrufen, miteinzustimmen.
Liebe Frau, kannst du den Wind nicht wehen hören, und wusstest du, deine Leiter lehnt auf dem flüsternden Wind.
Und als wir die Straße hinunter eilen, unsere Schatten größer als unsere Seelen,
da geht eine Frau, die wir alle kennen, die in weißem Licht erstrahlt und uns zeigen will, wie sich alles in Gold verwandelt.
Und wenn du genau zuhörst, wird dich der Ruf als Letzten ereilen, wenn alles eins ist und eins alles,
ein Felsen zu sein und nicht wegzurollen.
Und sie kauft sich eine Leiter in den Himmel.






...und jetzt bitte eine Interpretation


----------



## Micha77 (27. August 2011)

Casper-So Perfekt!!!
Samy-Dis wo ich Herkomm


----------

